# Navy Surplus Cable in the 1940'sI am not an electrician, I am a writer. I grew up in



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure what kind of cable it was but I'm pretty sure romex wasn't around yet neither was uf.


----------



## Earwicker (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmm. I was lugging coils of Romex in the 1950's. (Easier than lugging BX.) Found this under General Cable History: *1922 -* Invented Romex® Brand* non-metallic sheathed cable at the company's Rome, New York, facility. Couldn't find a start date for UF.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was not Romex, the navy wouldn't be using that.knowing the government and their wacky specs it must have been some type of rhw/xhhw insulation.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Surplus from the navy, used on ships, or surplus from the navy, used in buildings?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Its probably a 10/2 se cable with a poly over coat. I have seen this stuff used in public works and streetlights from the late 40s through early 50s

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing chrisfnl, if it was on ships wouldn't it be Mineral insulated?


----------



## Earwicker (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey, thank you all. It's not so important that I get the type of cable exactly right, as long as I do not get it absolutely wrong -- if you get what I mean. My guess is that, since there was so much of it, it was not intended for use on ships, but on bases on land. I may go with Shockdoc's 10/2 se. Is that something that could have been used to electrify a 100-mile tunnel? Not after it was finished and there was water flowing through it, but while it was being dug. Listening (?) to you guys discuss cable is like Proust's madeleine for me -- brings back the smell of the warehouse, working the counter, squatting in an aisle pulling out flimsy Rodale boxes trying to find the customer some switch configuration of I'd never heard of.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There is only one man in all the world who can answer this question properly.
His name is pipe Nick. And he lives in Orland or thereabouts.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the marine cable we use now is from summit

https://www.summit.com/assets/pages...ypetn600-25828811e15cd27447399d57d2da1b84.pdf

for a normal receptacle its red white and black.

the mill spec cable is usually black and filled with a clay to keep water out. on an older ww2 era ship they had armored marine cable with a stainless steel braid over it


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm pretty sure it was not Romex, the navy wouldn't be using that.knowing the government and their wacky specs it must have been some type of rhw/xhhw insulation. Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


We used a lot of Romex during the 30's/40's at shore commands. 
If the building was a temporary one a lot of the wiring was 14 no matter what it was fused at. 

We also used steel wire in our power house.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

500 mcm cu thhn


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> I was thinking the same thing chrisfnl, if it was on ships wouldn't it be Mineral insulated?


We use an armored cable and not the MI.
Flex ability is more important. I'll take a pic tomorrow of some.


----------

